# All I Ever Needed to Know in Life, I Learned from My Herps..



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

I found this in another forum. Very true!



> 1. Never under or over estimate any of them, as soon as you do, you'll be taken by suprise, and many times for the worst.
> 2. Patience is everything.
> 3. Always be calm and confident, not cocky... you'll never lose.
> 4. Wash your hands. Especially before and after all meals!
> ...


----------



## playlboi (Dec 20, 2007)

yes, i also agree!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 20, 2007)

yes I agree with this also...especially number 9.


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting.


----------

